# How to get chest definition?



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I would say my chest is quite big, though i don't have the stereoptical squared off chest. My upper chest is hard, its just the lower part that donest seem defined. I do work out different parts of my chest with Incline Bench , flat bench, laying down bench. changing with barbell with dumbbells ect. 

I want a chest like this pic, i have the size and mass just not the perfect shape 

Is everyone different

AM I STUCK WITH THESE TITIES,,


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Big filled out chest, then low bodyfat.

No secret, no 'definition' exercises like most think - imo of course.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i was always told if your trying to get your chest ripped, do supersets of cables and pressing, all the guys do it in my gym pre contest, even done it myself when doing my show (juniors... 4yrs ago)


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nope, just stop eating pies, and you will have a defined chest.

If you need more upper pecs to balance the development then that is different, and I'd suggest 45-50 degree inc DB and BB press.

Leave the cables alone, they wont do anything.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One word................................Diet.


----------

